# Are these termite droppings? What can I do?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Which is better, piece of mind or expense? I would call an expert, nobody here is going to able to verify whatever it is 100%


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any exterminator company will do a free inspection.
Sure looks like T & G ceiling, should be no gaps.
Leave what's there if the exterminators coming.
What choice do you have, think it's expencive to have it treated, wait until you see a bill for all the needed repairs if it's not treated.


----------

